# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) >  "Crush," "Saffron," "Citrus," "Pumpkin," and "Scent"

## Carlos

Well, don't have many pics yet and the 5 _Phyllobates terribilis_ Orange are still in their QT enclosure; but decided to start a thread on them.  Got these froglets at the Repticon Raleigh SC show on July 20th from Josh Frogs.  They were very cute dark colored with streaks of orange here and there and maybe 1/2 in. SVL.  This is a pic of the Alpha couple days after getting home  :Cool:  .



In 3 weeks they have grown and colored a bit, most average 3/4 in. now.  The Alpha appears a female and there is a possible male that hangs around her most of the day.  There is another "fatty" one and couple thinner ones, so maybe get lucky and land 2 pairs from group.  Plan to start working on their permanent home next week if Dr. gives me today a go ahead after been in bed for couple weeks with pneumonia.

They have been getting bolder the last few days.  For the most part, they eat aggressively and then spend the day as statues keeping an eye on me.  I've got 5 names but have not decided who is who for all 5.  Sorry for shallow depth of field in photos; but these guys are still tiny  :Smile:  .

The Alpha, a possible female named "Citrus"

 





Her usual companion and possible male named "Crush."



Another possible female named "Scent."



There are two others; "Pumpkin" and "Saffron" which decided not to play in photo op... maybe another day  :Embarrassment:  !

----------


## Ryan

They look great Carlos!  :Smile:  Love it how they look like an orange Vittatus.

----------

Mentat

----------


## Amy

Awesome looking little guys!  Thanks for sharing!

ETA: Love the names  :Smile:

----------

Mentat

----------


## GREGCELLENT

Beautiful color

----------


## Eli

Absolutley stunning! Thanks for sharing!

----------


## bill

So adorable!! They look fantastic and very healthy Carlos!!  :Smile: 


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## Carlos

Thanks for all comments  :Smile:  !  These guys are very entertaining and will win any "stare down" contest.  Citrus climbed up in that leaf yesterday and stood immobile for hours.  Think that is the highest I've seen them go, about 3 in. above ground level  :Big Grin:  .

----------


## Lynn

Hi Carlos,
They are as beautiful as I imagined ! 
If you build a large enough enclosure --- they can all stay together 

 :Butterfly:

----------


## Paul

Love them Carlos! Thanks for sharing the picture. Please feel free to PM with the secret from the Expo whenever you like  :Smile:

----------


## Carlos

Two of my babies all tucked up and ready to sleep  :Smile:  !

----------


## bill

They are adorable Carlos!!


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------

Mentat

----------


## ColleenT

beauties! are they difficult to tell apart?

----------


## Carlos

> beauties! are they difficult to tell apart?


When they are together I have no idea who is who because their black patterns keep fading.  Those last two are probably Citrus (female?) and Crush (male?) because of their sleeping location.  Also, can always tell the shy one because of it's behavior (it's either Pumpkin or Saffron)  :Smile:  .

----------


## LisaGarcia

They are adorable! (The shy one should be Pumpkin)   :Smile:

----------

Mentat

----------


## Lynn

Vibrant coloring and looking very healthy , Carlos  :Smile: 
We will be needing more photos, of course  !!!
 :Butterfly:

----------

Mentat

----------


## Strider18

Any updates on these? Very beautiful frogs for sure!

0.0.1 PCf
Soon to come 0.0.4 Phyllobates bicolor  :Big Grin:

----------


## Lynn

> Any updates on these? Very beautiful frogs for sure!
> 
> 0.0.1 PCf
> Soon to come 0.0.4 Phyllobates bicolor


Yes , Pleeeeease
Whip out that new iPhone and toss the camera  :Big Grin: 
I can't wait to see them.

----------

